# My 200SX



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Not much but here is Mine.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Whats the deal Mitch...cannot find server.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I can see it.


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

I also can't see it....


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know how to make a picture to comeup on my Post. and for some reason for other people the link isn't working


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Page cannot be displayed...


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know what is the problem. Can someone help me please? I did the IMG thing and it didn't working and the Hyper Link isn't working now. Anythink I can do?

I'm using Yahoo Homepage to link the piture that I uploaded to Yahoo. See if this works.


http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/d9855655/bc/My+Photos/SE-R+Projectors.jpg?bcB5Z08AuQjkjIG5


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Still cant see it......when I get home you can send them to me and I'll post them.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

if u care.. i don't see it either


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't get it No bigger then this..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO...Mitch, email me the pics...I'll try to post them...


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> I can't get it No bigger then this.


LOL...dude.never admit this! never! hahahahah Hopefully Andre can help you out..and umm, get IT bigger for you....


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys, its Andre....I'm at his house now, and it seems like these pics only work on his computer...LOL......but its hosted at printroom....try that link....it should work.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Is that better? I had the img code turned off for dynamic URLs in the settings. It's on now.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

That should work, but I guess vBulletin can't tell that's a URL.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

aw man that really sucks.. But why is everone else piture can work?


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

SCOTT MAN YOU HAND ME THINKING I WAS A INTERNET ASS  
BUT THANX A LOT. CAN YOU DELETE THIS WHOLE THING PLEASE. THANX


----------

